# New zoom in Lightroom 10



## dkperez (Oct 22, 2020)

Is anyone else finding the new zoom "cumbersome"?

I like the hold Shift and drag to zoom in and out, but it only works in Develop.  My culling happens in the Library whenever possible, so I found myself trying to Shift/drag there to zoom in and out and couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong...  It doesn't work in the Library.

And "Fit".  Since the change, if I want the image to be "Fit" to the space I have to go all the way to the Navigator and click the tiny "Fit".  If I just shove the "Zoom" slider left it goes down to 6% instead of "fit"ting.  In the entire time I've used Lightroom, I've NEVER had the uncontrollable urge to look at anything at 6%.  I also very regularly used the 1:2 to zoom in on images that were too big to evaluate at 1:1, which also now requires a trip to the Navigator,  and worse, an opening of the list to select 50%.

I can use the new one, but it's a lot less productive.  It would be really nice to be able to select which way to have this work with a Preference...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2020)

I agree it's a pity that the scrubby zoom is only implemented in Develop, but I'm not following you regarding "Fit"....simply clicking on a zoomed-in image still automatically reverts the image back to "Fit" view (or "Fill" if you've set that in the Navigator in place of "Fit").


----------



## dkperez (Oct 22, 2020)

You're right.  I thought it was jumping between whatever the last 2 settings were and I was switching between 6% and 100%.  What it's actually doing, I think, is switching between Fit and whatever was last...  So it's mostly just the zoom slider that no longer has "detents" for 1:3, 1:2, 1:1 etc.  It would be nice to have a choice between the "old" method and this...  Is this another one of the things being forced by trying to be compatible with cell phones?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2020)

dkperez said:


> Is this another one of the things being forced by trying to be compatible with cell phones?


I think compatibility with Photoshop was the bigger driver....


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 22, 2020)

dkperez said:


> Is this another one of the things being forced by trying to be compatible with cell phones?



Hardly. Many of us have taken advantage of Scrubby Zoom and Box Zoom in Photoshop, Illustrator, and InDesign on the desktop for many years, to instantly get to any zoom level and position. To us, Lightroom Classic is quite late to the party, but we’re glad it finally showed up and gave us more zoom flexibility.

Lightroom Classic has the potential to be the best implementation of this. Why? Because in those other Adobe applications, it usually takes going into a dialog box or panel and changing a setting if you want to use one kind of zoom or another. But in Lightroom Classic 10, you get to use any of the three zoom gestures at any time (in Develop anyway), on the fly, without stopping to change a setting:

Click zoom (same as Z key)
Scrubby Zoom with Shift-drag
Box Zoom with Command-drag/Ctrl-drag
I think this ability to change zoom gesture mode on the fly is better than in the other Adobe applications; I hope they adopt what Lightroom Classic has done.

Lightroom Classic 10 zoom is not perfect for some of the reasons already stated. I miss it in the Loupe view; my guess about Scrubby Zoom only being in the Develop module is that Develop is the only one using the GPU, so it might take adding GPU support to other modules to get Scrubby Zoom there too. As for the other tweaks that we need, remember to submit them at the official Lightroom Feedback site so that Adobe might get those done.

As for detents, the zoom tool doesn’t have detents other than Fit and the last one, but is it just me or does Lightroom 10 provide more zoom increments when you use the Command + and Command - shortcuts?


----------



## dkperez (Oct 22, 2020)

Windows 10 Pro, lots of horsepower, 32GB memory, GTX 970 video card.

Um, I've NEVER had scrubby zoom actually work.  It's greyed out on BOTH my Windows 10 systems.  It has ALWAYS been greyed out.  And in PS V22 it's  STILL greyed out.  So, for me, this "minor" change in Lightroom is a not-so-minor change.

And yes, I've tried it in Advanced, Normal AND Basic.  I've NEVER been able to enable it.  I've seen discussions that "SOLVED" the problem but so far none of them has been useful.  And yes, the drivers for the graphics card are current.


----------



## Zanthe (Nov 18, 2020)

Not sure why but the Shift click doesn't give me the little arrows to go left and right to zoom in or zoom out. 

Is there  secret?  I am in the develop module and when I shift click all I get is the magnify icon but no little arrows ...:(


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't have this problem, but I've seen it on 2 other PCs. I know no fix for the moment.


----------



## Zanthe (Nov 20, 2020)

For those having the same issue...

*Lightroom Classic > Preferences > Performance > User Graphics Processor > Auto*


----------

